# Using natural elements in saltwater tank



## turk359 (Apr 1, 2014)

I recently have relocated from NYS to Florida and I am thinking about starting up a saltwater tank. I've been keeping freshwater fish for about 15 years and have always paid attention to proper salt water fish keeping but have never taken the plunge.

I'm curious, is there any benefit, or detriment, to using real sand from the ocean? Would there be any benefit to using water straight from the sea?

Does anyone have an experience with doing this?


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

I would think you could use the sand if you rinsed it well.
I have read on this site of some members having issues using sea water.They had pretty high nitrates.I think it was explained that close to shore the water is not as clean,as out farther out in the ocean.If you understand how a protien skimmer works then you could recognise the foam that collects near shore to be organic protiens and the stuff we don't want in our tanks.


----------



## turk359 (Apr 1, 2014)

coralbandit said:


> I would think you could use the sand if you rinsed it well.
> I have read on this site of some members having issues using sea water.They had pretty high nitrates.I think it was explained that close to shore the water is not as clean,as out farther out in the ocean.If you understand how a protein skimmer works then you could recognize the foam that collects near shore to be organic proteins and the stuff we don't want in our tanks.


That's kind of why I asked. Usually the water close to the shore is "dirtier" than normal.

I was thinking that using sand straight from the ocean floor would provide you with beneficial bacteria automatically. Does it buy you anything or is it just as easy to go get a bag of pool filter sand?


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

I'd be a lot more picky about sand for a saltwater set up.I would buy live sand or a substrate for saltwater aquariums.I know many use PFS in freshwater without problems ,but for the over all investment in saltwater set ups ,the snad/substrate is minimal,and could avoid many future issues.Phosphates and silicates in saltwater are a much larger problem then in fw.


----------

